
Incorruptibly Evil Politicians - gwern
http://econlog.econlib.org/archives/2012/09/incorruptibly_e.html
======
nerdponx
> Sincerity is so overrated. If only these self-righteous monsters had been
> corrupt hypocrites, millions of their victims could have bargained and
> bribed their way out of hell.

Love this.

